# In-hull storage ideas?



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey,

I have been struggling to find any info (images in particular) of peoples in-hull tackle storage set-up's.

At present i have just a normal plano box (lure type) that has all the hooks and sinkers that i think i'll need. Also some plastics and general bits and pieces. This is all stored inside a keeper net so its all in one place.

Im not a huge fan of this method as i dont like having to pull the whole bag out to get one thing and i do get a bit of water in the hull so that means that everything needs to be washed after. I am aware of dry bags and that may be the way i need to go but that goes back to the whole bag issue and pulling out all my sh*t for one thing.

Is this generally how you guys are doing it? I would be grateful for any ideas esp. pics if you have them available.

Thanks guys,

Michael


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just have multiple small waterproof tackle boxes, which fit through the middle hull access. I just stick these inside the hull and have some foam inserts at the back to stop them sliding out of reach. Works for me. Am considering trying to find some old DVD holders, cut out every second slot so it fits the boxes and gluing them inside so I can more easily stack multiple boxes (i'm a lure fishing junky). May not go this way though as I sometimes store rods inside the hull etc and being able to poke them through easily could be an issue.

Have pockets on my PFD so sometimes if fishing small lures then the small lure box goes in there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Someone posted a while back with non slip matting inside the hull of a hobie and a few small tackle boxes. Seemed like a pretty good idea.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Just 2L ice cream tubs without lids, and tackle laying inside the boxes, so even if water does get inside the hull the tubs keep the gear dry


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Bunnings sell big flexible buckets in various sizes pretty cheap. 
I've got the largest one for my outback. Just cut the top off so the bucket is only 3-4inches deep. Because they're flexible just roll it up to get inside the hatch then open up once inside.
I still put a towel in it because you get some drip from the hatch.


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

i line the hull of my yak with non slip mat (where i can reach anyway) cost about 8 bucks from woolies i think. keep all my boxes in the hatched where my seat is and made a pool noodle wall under the seat so just incase it does move the cant go to far back. in the nose i have my gear bucket and i keep my sunscreens jacket and my bag net. inderneath the bucket i keep my back i use to carry all my tackle boxes around.

i store my plastics in tupperware, and my lure and jig heads in seperate tackle boxes. works for me but each to there own i suppose.


----------



## Fishrock (Mar 15, 2013)

I take my whole tackle box which isn't that big and occy strap it in behind my esky bag which is also behind me. Then I have my old bakerlite alvey junior round tackle box which is stocked with all tackle ill need for the type of fishing I'm doing between my legs in the watertight hatch. If I want to change fishing styles it can be awkward (fell off last time reaching around behind me lol) but I usually pull into shallow water or shore, get out and change styles. 
I also bought one of those deluxe seak seats from anaconda and it comes with what seems to be a water resistant bag on the back which you'd fit a bit of tackle in too. 
Adam


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

I use large old fibre supplement bottles from my grandfather, inside them are more bottles carrying whatever i need to store. Then i've got plastic fencing material that i zip tied into a big flat bucket shape that folds up to enter the hull then springs back open inside. All the big bottles sit in this. That way none of my actual gear has water on it.


----------



## mattsyak91 (Jan 24, 2013)

i got one of these bags from bunnings for $27 and $3 each for 5 containers that fit out the velcro hatch, one for hb's, one for sp's and so on
and the other half is a cooler bag and sectioned off from the tackle boxes


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome to read all the different ideas.

I refined my tackle before going out last saturday. All my hooks and sinker fit in one medium plano box (where the inserts actually touch the lid so they dont get messed up) but basically i use two different hooks and two sinker weights. I have a small zip bag of rigs, so rarely touch the loose hooks. some line spools and squid jigs. Probably gonna give the plastic bunnings tub first and see how that goes - looks promising.

WEnt out on saturday and got a pan size snapper and it took me ages to find the ruler which slid to the front of the yak - was spewing...

Cheers guys


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

indiedog said:


> As we get older and wiser most of us take only the gear we know we'll use and leave the rest at home.


Don't know about the older and wiser bit, but I try to take as little as possible - I have a small waterproof tackle box for wallet/car keys, and a small plano tray of jig heads, both in the hatch between my legs.
bought a "deep" hobie gear bucket, which carries plastics/scissors/livebait hooks/leader etc etc etc...
plus a medium plano tray for HB's/squid jigs etc , which sits between the back of my seat and upside down wheels.


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got the 60 ltr tub and cut it down for the revo 11 - fits nice and snug. Had to get it in through the front hatch though.

Should be good, im excited!


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Mick013 said:


> Got the 60 ltr tub and cut it down for the revo 11 - fits nice and snug. Had to get it in through the front hatch though.
> 
> Should be good, im excited!


mate im far from a saftey extremist but the middle hatch is a handy inspection port to check for water in the hull. ive had a few cracked hulls now and didnt find out till i opened the hatch to check. if i hadnt of i would of had 2 yaks on the bottom and some long swims.
maybe your talking front hatch tho?


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive got a hatch liner in the front - The cut tub is in the centre hatch.

I guess i could cut it in half if i needed to do something but i dont carry any kind of bailing device so it would be a return to shore situation i guess.


----------

